# Do you like honey? Buy it at the store? Think it's good for you? Read this...



## MrJim (Jul 28, 2014)

Tests have indicated that a lot of the honey sold in stores has been "ultra-filtered" so that everything, including the pollen, which not only provides the honey with it's healthful properties, but also allows the origin of the honey to be traced, has been removed. Much of this ultra-filtered honey comes from... you guessed it... China. It also has been found to contain contaminants like a particular antibiotic as well as traces of heavy metals, etc.

If you enjoy honey & consume it regularly, take a few minutes & read the article below.



> *Tests Show Most Store Honey Isn’t Honey*
> 
> More than three-fourths of the honey sold in U.S. grocery stores isn’t exactly what the bees produce, according to testing done exclusively for *Food Safety News*.
> 
> ...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 28, 2014)

Very true Mr.Jim, I only use honey that is raw/unfiltered and of high quality.  Lots of people just use honey as a sweetener, and don't care if it's healthy or not. But it is beneficial medicinally if you don't get the cheap filtered stuff.


----------



## Lon (Jul 28, 2014)

I am quite fond of Manuka Honey spread on my English Muffin.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 28, 2014)

I use a lot of store bought honey. Where do you buy the good stuff?


----------



## MrJim (Jul 28, 2014)

Pappy said:


> I use a lot of store bought honey. Where do you buy the good stuff?



Local Farmers Markets sound like the best bet.

I'm considering contacting some local bee keepers & offering them a spot in my backyard to keep a couple of hives. In return, they often give you a jar of free honey.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 28, 2014)

Pappy said:


> I use a lot of store bought honey. Where do you buy the good stuff?



Amazon is another place Pappy...   Their products are USA & Canada, fresh from the hive.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 28, 2014)

MrJim said:


> Local Farmers Markets sound like the best bet.



That too!


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jul 28, 2014)

We use raw,unfiltered honey every day. We used to buy it from a local fruit/veggie stand but now buy it from a new guy who as a ranch out on the highway. He`s now selling fruits and veggies as well. It`s fun going out there and walking up the steps to his old farmhouse and getting our quart jars of local honey!


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 28, 2014)

I eat peas with honey
I've done it all my life.
It does taste kind of funny,
but...it keeps them on my knife!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 28, 2014)

We've been buying Rice's Pure Raw Unfiltered Wildflower honey from Costco.  You can also buy raw/unfiltered at health food stores like Natural Grocers, Sprouts, etc.  I think all of them are available online too.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks Bonnie and SeaBreeze. I shop at both Amazon and Costco. Will get some.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 28, 2014)

Some benefits of *honey* and buying tips...

Quote:


*Honey* is known for its many healing properties. Many believe that adding unfiltered, unprocessed, unheated *honey* to your daily diet can alleviate arthritis, reduce heart disease, lower cholesterol and reduce allergies. *Honey* has also been known to calm an upset stomach, lessen cold symptoms, strengthen the immune system and provide extra energy during a workout. As one of nature's natural anti-biotics, *honey* also heals wounds while minimizing scarring.

Honeys that have a wide variety of pollens have achieved wonderful results in minimizing many people's allergies. A tablespoon of lavender *honey* before bed helps people achieve a restful night's sleep. Cinnamon and turmeric combined with buckwheat *honey* reduces inflammation in the joints, thus relieving pain from arthritis and strengthening the immune system. Cinnamon *honey* is also known to help people recover from strokes, help lower cholesterol and eliminate bad breath.

There are many types of *honey* and not all *honey* has the same healing properties. *Honey* that has been processed or heated will not have the enzymes that aid in digestion. Filtering *honey* removes many types of pollen and other properties that aid in digestion, alleviate cold symptoms and reduce allergies.

Read more: http://www.naturalnews.com/034026_honey_healing.html#ixzz1cVX15rfh​

More about *Honey*: http://www.natmedtalk.com/wiki/Honey


----------



## rkunsaw (Jul 29, 2014)

We buy raw locally grown honey. It's just as important to get honey that is made from flowers that grow in your area as it is to get raw unfiltered honey.


----------



## Susie (Sep 24, 2014)

I use honey every day, sometimes with unflavored, natural yogurt-delicious!
Aldi's organic honey is on top of my list,5-6 Australian dollars for 500 gr., (pure Australian honey which has not been thickened or infused with other ingredients).
Thanks, Sea Breeze, for mentioning Cosco, will try their honey next.       :thanks:


----------



## rkunsaw (Sep 24, 2014)

It really doesn't matter so much if it's pure, raw organic, etc. if it comes from outside the area you live. The best honey is made from pollen from flowers that are native to the area you live in. One source honey such as clover honey, almond honey or  honey from some exotic flower is not as good either.

Most areas have beekeepers that sell honey, you can find it at co-ops, feed stores, farmers markets, and some local groceries will have locally grown honey.


----------

